
Linus Torvalds says GPL v3 violates everything that GPLv2 stood for [video] - textread
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaKIZ7gJlRU
======
textread
OP here, now that FreeBSD has removed gcc from base system & Apple has removed
bash, I felt we can discuss this.

~~~
belorn
The fundamental disagreement between Linus and FSF on the Tivoization issue is
if DRM adds an legal restriction. Linus do not see it as legal restriction. He
does not like DRM, and he don't think it benefit users, but he does not see it
as a additional legal restriction and thus the inclusion of the anti-drm
condition in GPLv3 is seen as an overreaching that goes beyond the scope of a
copyright license. It is a hardware issue.

FSF see laws like the Digital Millennium Copyright Act as extending copyright
law to include DRM as a legal restriction. The law exist as part of copyright
law, it adds additional legal restrictions for software inside DRM protected
devices, thus it an additional legal restriction. GPLv2 prohibits additional
legal restrictions, so FSF added language to GPLv3 to make sure that DRM as an
additional restriction is also prohibited.

Two very different views. Neither side has show any tendency to move closer to
the others view on the matter.

I don't see the connection with FreeBSD or Apple. People from neither
community has made a statement if they see DRM as a legal restriction or a
hardware decision by manufacturers.

